# Wood resource question



## wbs4010 (Nov 21, 2016)

Recently I watched a video showing the individual purchasing his wood supplies at â€œPlywood of Ft. Worthâ€ . The claim is that they have all kinds of wood, including many hardwoods, at very reasonable prices. Question: where are there reasonable sources of wood and wood products for the casual woodworker in the Houston/Galveston area? Thanks. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Houston Hardwoods off of 290, or Clark's in the heights. Either should have anything you're looking for.


----------



## duc996 (Aug 14, 2007)

Try Texas Woodsupply on West 12th in the heights, their prices are very competitive.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

I've purchased from Houston Hardwoods several times and have been pleased. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wbs4010 (Nov 21, 2016)

Thanks guys, I live in Clear Lake so Iâ€™ll have to have a complete list before I go, itâ€™s a hike up there. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

Dakota Premium Hardwoods, Bluelinx or Masons Mill


----------

